

How to get your startup coverage online - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/08/four-guidelines-to-get-your-startup-coverage-online/

======
bpeters
Would you also suggest already writing out a press release ready to do? Thus
making it even easier to get that story through. Also, when is the best time
to start having the press cover your startup? I have not read much on that.

~~~
ericgs
It depends what you're doing. Press releases can be a handy tool if you're
actually announcing news, not that some previously unknown startup by a
relatively unknown team has come into existence.

You should pursue coverage as soon as your startup is ready for people to
start using it and then at regular intervals thereafter as you add compelling
features or have otherwise marketable milestones.

~~~
paulcarneyjr
I agree. The Press Release is somewhat effective, but is becoming very
overused. You are better off building a good followers on Twitter and
providing your information through that channel. They will generally be more
interested in what you have to say.

